# Help - threadworms in an under 2



## Ice Cold Cube

Hi everyone

My boy has threadworms, yuck! He's been treated twice already, a few weeks ago but is itching again in the evening and restless throught the night, so I think he's been re-infected. We have a really clean house (honest!) and have been cleaning non stop since we first found out. I'm gutted that he's still got them.

My H and I have taken Ovex tabs already today, as everyone needs to be treated at the same time, but Alex will not take the Pripsen powder formula for under 2 year olds. I did (eventually) manage to get him to take it before, by putting it in a yogurt, but now he is gagging at the first spoonfull and even made himself sick this morning when we tried. There is just no way he is going to take it.

Our GP said it's the only thing she will prescribe, but what are we supposed to do when he won't take it?

I know that Ovex is available over the counter as a suspension (banana flavoured) so he'd probably be more likely to take that, but it's not 'recommended' for kids under 2. Alex is 17 months old, so still has a few months to go. Part of me is thinking I should get the Ovex suspension for him to make sure he is treated, and the other part is thinking well there must be a reason why they don't 'recommend' it for kids under 2. I basically don't know what to do - can anyone help?

Laura x


----------



## eddjanuary10

sorry cant help was reading as i dont know what that is and wondered but hope you manage to get him treated. did you ask the pharmacist for advice, they can be very helpful too x


----------



## Jem88

We found out LO had threadworms a week ago, she had been really unsettled during the night and trying to pull/scratch at her nappy which at the time thought was really odd. I then found a worm on her bum lastweek and got her a docs appointment that day. The doc gave us a prescription for vermox/mebendazole but it wasn't until after we gave it i was googling and seen it's not to be given for children under 2 years. 

We gave it a week ago and even tho i haven't seen anymore worms (I only seen/found the 1) she seems to be sleeping better and not trying to attack her nappy. Our house is clean too and LO doesn't really see/mix with loads of kids so i'm confused as to where she has picked them up from.

I'm not sure what to suggest hun as our GP didn't actually say anything, he just looked in a book and gave us that medicine which isn't really for LOs under 2 - which was annoying!. x


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Thanks ladies. 

Well last night we crushed up one of the Ovex tabs and mixed it in his porridge. He ate about 3/4 of it all, so didn't have a full tablet. He's been absolutely fine since - no problems at all. I think it wil ltake a few days for the medicine to start working on the worms though. We decided that we had to get him treated last night and it was the only way. I know there is a medicine-free way of tackling worms, which involves ultra strict hygene at home for 6 weeks, but my sister is due to have a baby any day now and I wouldn't want to risk passing anything on to the little one, who we will no doubt see a fair bit of over the next few weeks.

I just hope we manage to get shot of them once and for all. I'm washing all bed linen daily and cleaning the house from top to bottom all day long :(

Jemm88 I hope your LO stays worm free too. It's a really easy thing to catch though - our LOs could have come into contact with the worms eggs anywhere - at a soft play, in a baby changing station in a shop etc. 

Laura x


----------



## MissTanya

Hi Ice

Good luck! I am treating for the same thing at the moment....think my lo picked it up from nursery. He is only just 23 months and the doctor would not give us a script without me going through the procedure of getting a pooh sample and sending it off it hospital, getting it tested and then waiting for the results. WTF??! I don't think so!! So I got Ovex tablets too and luckily my lo was more than happy to munch down a full tablet. Am treating the whole family, but I am pregnant so I can't take anything, so I'm doing the hygiene method (just to be sure). xx


----------

